# Generate INDEX files with tinderbox



## Tzim (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi.

To avoid building ports on production servers, I currently build packages on a chroot on a buildserver and got a script to generate the INDEX file (with make describe on each built port).

The INDEX file is indeed needed by pkg_upgrade (or portupgrade -PP) to work.

I'd like to use tinderbox to get a 'cleaner' build environment, but I did not manage to get it to produce a valid INDEX file (which would contains only built packages, with dependencies according to selected port options).

Is it possible ? How ?

Thanks in advance.


----------

